# Blazer BMX 20 inch



## kelly (Nov 22, 2009)

Anybody have any info on Blazer BMX bikes?


----------



## jimdemonic (Mar 21, 2010)

Yup. really light little bikes I believe were made in San Antonio or somewhere in Texas... I think


----------



## partsguy (Mar 23, 2010)

pics? Never heard of them.


----------



## jimdemonic (Mar 25, 2010)

they were only good for a like ten races then they usually broke..but fast and light! I will try to dig up some pics..


----------



## jimdemonic (Mar 25, 2010)

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/blazer/

Check it put here is all the info you need...let me know if you want to sell it


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 14, 2016)

I have multiple. one of my favorite brands


----------



## Jamie_h (Aug 16, 2018)

There was a user on oldschoolbmx that went by "blazerbmx"... he had a lot of good info on them...


----------

